# The Strongest One Piece Character that Natsu, Erza, Lucy can Beat?



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

Who is the strongest One Piece character that Natsu can beat?
Who is the strongest One Piece character that Erza can beat?
Who is the strongest One Piece character that Lucy can beat?


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol, i love when people rate but dont comment. nice way of welcoming me here.


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2015)

To begin with, this should be .


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

calm down brudda. Just roll with it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2015)

For current Natsu I can actually see him Hody and possibly Vergo. Erza can more than likely take out that punk hazard dragon and maybe Hody based on what I know about her feats.

Lol Lucy  She might be able to beat don kreg but no way is she beating arlong. Hell even captain Kuro is sketchy......


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 24, 2015)

Lucy is strong enough to beat cp9 characters with zodiac powers.
They are just a one time power up,tho


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 24, 2015)

Natsu could probably beat Vergo. 

Erza....Rob Lucci perhaps?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

Isn't erza er town level? 

So technically with speed equal the best they could go up to is Hodi jones..

Lucy if you replenish her keys every fight could go up to hodi jones

without speed equal.

Probably around moria for Erza
Lucy more or less would stop in east blue arc
Natsu is the same as Erza


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2015)

Speed isn't equal though


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Lucy is strong enough to beat cp9 characters with zodiac powers.
> They are just a one time power up,tho



How? Unless we count CK, I guess aqurias could pose a problem for the devil fruit users of the CP9 crew. I still see those same members going for her and quite easily dispatching her with their speed......


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 24, 2015)

Foxve said:


> How? Unless we count CK, I guess aqurias could pose a problem for the devil fruit users of the CP9 crew. I still see those same members going for her and quite easily dispatching her with their speed......


i'm talking about zodiac mode lucy.
she beat jackal.
granted, it is most likely a one time powerup


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i'm talking about zodiac mode lucy.
> she beat jackal.
> granted, it is most likely a one time powerup



Oh that Lucy. It actually isn't a one time power up. She showed the ability to use the same power of the spirt she summons like 2 chapters ago after that one year time skip. She calls it star dress


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 25, 2015)

From my understand Erza>>Natsu


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> From my understand Erza>>Natsu



Natsu oneshotting Bluenote without much effort says otherwise.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 25, 2015)

So there's been a recent shift?

because erza in the past i know was a lot stronger than natsu


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2015)

LFD natsu was always stronger than Erza


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> So there's been a recent shift?
> 
> because erza in the past i know was a lot stronger than natsu



Pretty sure even when in base, Natsu's been at least comparable to Erza.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i'm talking about zodiac mode lucy.
> she beat jackal.
> granted, it is most likely a one time powerup



If you meant her Uranometria move, she was capable of use that same attack during GMG; the problem was one of Raven Tail members sabotaged her magic so she couldn't use it that time



shade0180 said:


> LFD natsu was always stronger than Erza



And right now base Natsu is small city level; so theorically Natsu would probably be low end City level using LFD and/or Dragon Force

Natsu can defeat Don Sai, and most of Dofla's top fighters (Lao G, Diamante, The fishboy whose name I don't remember and Se?or Pink)

Erza can defeat Hody (as long as they keep the fight on land)

And considering Lucy's new zodiac abilities and Uranometria, I agree with Iwandesu. She can defeat CP9


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> And considering Lucy's new zodiac abilities and Uranometria, I agree with Iwandesu. She can defeat CP9



I still don't see that happening. What's the DC of her Uranometria attack? Not that it matters as the CP9 would never give her the time to use it( default mindset in a match is bloodlusted). I can however see her Star Dress ability allowing her to take out a weaker member of CP9. She still needs more feats with it though. She also needs to show if she can use aquaria's power still even though she no longer has her key.......


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxve said:


> I still don't see that happening. What's the DC of her Uranometria attack? Not that it matters as the CP9 would never give her the time to use it( default mindset in a match is bloodlusted). I can however see her Star Dress ability allowing her to take out a weaker member of CP9. She still needs more feats with it though. She also needs to show if she can use aquaria's power still even though she no longer has her key.......



Indeed she needs more feats with her Star dress; but her DC with Uranometria is pretty decent. She one-shotted Jackal, the guy who took more than a dozen of Natsu's attacks and was able to keep fighting. She finish a high end multi-cityblock character (probably town level) in one single attack

Problem: speed-wise CP9 have the advantage. But if Lucy Star dress works with every spirti she has, she could probably survive long enough to deliever the attack


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Mar 25, 2015)

Erza hasn't appeared yet Post Timeskip so it's hard to say.

Pre, Natsu was always weaker than her in base, but his random powerboosts like LFD and DF made him stronger than people like Jellal and Laxus.

If speed isn't equal, Erza would probably be able to take out a Pacifista Pre Skip. If her Post Skip self received a similar powerup as Natsu, then maybe Oars and Moria.

Natsu would be able to beat Hody like everyone said, and the strongest person he could beat might be Gladius due to matchup. I'm not sure how he'd do against other executives like Pink and Lao G

Lucy would get blitzed by pretty much everyone before she could summon a spirit. Realistically, she might be able to beat Arlong and that's pushing it. If she could summon her spirits at will whenever she wants than she gets up to Lucci


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

> Lucy would get blitzed by pretty much everyone before she could summon a spirit. Realistically, she might be able to beat Arlong and that's pushing it. If she could summon her spirits at will whenever she wants than she gets up to Lucci



That sounds about right for Lucy. 

Still gets put down by a Shigan to the throat by Lucci however.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucy's current DC is enough to defeat guys like Wyper, Blueno, Kumadori, Kalifa, and/or Nami. And as of now she has enough dura to take their punishment

Erza's feats should put her around low end town level, which would make her powerful enough to defeat characters like Pacifistas, Enel, most of the Kuja and CP9, and/or Magellan

Natsu latest feat makes his current DC Small city level in base; that puts him on the same league that characters like Don Sai, and above characters like Hody, Lao G, Se?or Pink, Franky, Gladius, and/or Kyrios


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Lucy's current DC is enough to defeat guys like Wyper, Blueno, Kumadori, Kalifa, and/or Nami. And as of now she has enough dura to take their punishment
> 
> Erza's feats should put her around low end town level, which would make her powerful enough to defeat characters like Pacifistas, *Enel*, most of the Kuja and CP9, and/or Magellan
> 
> Natsu latest feat makes his current DC Small city level in base; that puts him on the same league that characters like Don Sai, and above characters like Hody, Lao G, Se?or Pink, Franky, Gladius, and/or Kyrios



Enel murks her.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Enel murks her.



Lightning Empress Armor gives her resistance to all lightning attacks


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Lightning Empress Armor gives her *resistance* to all lightning attacks



How much resistance?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Indeed she needs more feats with her Star dress; but her DC with Uranometria is pretty decent. She one-shotted Jackal, the guy who took more than a dozen of Natsu's attacks and was able to keep fighting. She finish a high end multi-cityblock character (probably town level) in one single attack



What feat gives jackal town level durability?



> Problem: speed-wise CP9 have the advantage. But if Lucy Star dress works with every spirti she has, she could probably survive long enough to deliever the attack



Due to the speed difference she won't even get the chance to summon any of them......


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> How much resistance?



She was able to withstand Laxus' lightning. And I can recall his old obd profile giving him a Town level DC



Foxve said:


> What feat gives jackal town level durability?



After taking Natsu's No-Holds-Barred Beatdown (high end multi-cityblock) he could stand up and keep fighting like nothing happened. Defeating someone that strong with a single shot would require a greater force


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 25, 2015)

Does she have any way to hit Enel? 
And isn't he much faster in his lightning speed. 

Also Enel is casually Town level in attacks.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Piecesis said:


> Does she have any way to hit Enel?
> And isn't he much faster in his lightning speed.
> 
> Also Enel is casually Town level in attacks.



Enel is low end town level in DC and multi-cityblock in dura (his self-defibrillation allows him to keep going although he was defeated when Luffy KOed him)

As for his speed, as far as I've seen around here and his profile he's slower than CP9 but his lightning attack seems to be faster

As for a way to hit him, she's hypersonic in base and rapidly changing into the Flight Armor increases her speed; her Morning Star Armor has the Photon Slicer; and her Nakagami Armor  allows her to bend magic


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> She was able to withstand Laxus' lightning. And I can recall his old obd profile giving him a Town level DC



Pretty sure Laxus was dicking around at that point.


----------



## Alita (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm pretty confident blueno with his superior speed and BFR hax can still defeat anyone here.


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> As for a way to hit him, she's hypersonic in base and rapidly changing into the Flight Armor increases her speed; her Morning Star Armor has the Photon Slicer; and her Nakagami Armor  allows her to bend magic



What I meant by that is does she have any way to bypass his logia. Some sort of aoe perhaps?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Pretty sure Laxus was dicking around at that point.



He was mad and extremely focused on proving his superiority


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 25, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident blueno with his superior speed and BFR hax can still defeat anyone here.



I remember that thread where there was this incredibly durable/indestructible door dbz characters couldn't break and out of all people blueno was able to open it. 

He's generally a forgettable character after luffy solo'd him.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> He was mad and extremely focused on proving his superiority



He still wasn't pulling out big spells however. Just generic lightning attacks, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> He still wasn't pulling out big spells however. Just generic lightning attacks, if I remember correctly.



The same random lightnings he used against Mystogan, a guy Laxus saw as a worthy opponent


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> The same random lightnings he used against Mystogan, a guy Laxus saw as a worthy opponent



Which still wouldn't scale to town-level.....I'm pretty sure that you can only scale Laxus' Lightning Dragon Slayer spells to town-level......


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 25, 2015)

Since when do Fairy Tail characters get past Rob Lucci? 

This isn't equalized speed. 

And since when was base Natsu small city level? Got a calc for anything that puts current Natsu over town? 

FT character top tiers aren't even in the double digits last time I checked. 

If speed isn't equalized here Rob Lucci solo's.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 25, 2015)

Natsu using Dragon Force in the Tartatos arc was extremely disappointing, He was FAR more impressive the last two times. 

And didn't he get K,O'd by Jackal's curse explosion which was roughly building level? 

Trusting Hiro Mashima scaling is a bad idea. The inconsistency is insane.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Which still wouldn't scale to town-level.....I'm pretty sure that you can only scale Laxus' Lightning Dragon Slayer spells to town-level......



I'm following the obd profiles; the same profiles that stated both Erza and Laxus were town level in DC and dura. If you don't want to follow what was already decided, calced and/or scaled, it's your choice; but I'll stick to the stats given by the obd


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> She was able to withstand Laxus' lightning. And I can recall his old obd profile giving him a Town level DC
> 
> 
> 
> After taking Natsu's No-Holds-Barred Beatdown (high end multi-cityblock) he could stand up and keep fighting like nothing happened. Defeating someone that strong with a single shot would require a greater force



Okay first off, Laxus * was * just dicking around. You can't just assume every attack a  character uses is one of their strongest. And a "serious beat down" doesn't equate to to town level durability. Jackal would only get TL if he took an attack on that level.....


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Okay first off, Laxus * was * just dicking around. You can't just assume every attack a  character uses is one of their strongest. And a "serious beat down" doesn't equate to to town level durability. Jackal would only get TL if he took an attack on that level.....



I'm not going to discuss Erza's dura because her obd profile (before Tartarus) stated her DC and dura being town level

But now this, Jackal is multi-cityblock at dura since he took Natsu's attacks and kept fighting. So the attack that one-shoot Jackal should be at least multi-cityblock. And I said probably low end town level, probably is not surely



Jag77 said:


> And since when was base Natsu small city level?.



Natsu one-shoot Bluenote (a guy who was defeated by a small city level attack) in base with no effort

Fairy Tail has been getting stronger but the verse gets so much hatred that nobody is willing to calc the newest feats.


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 25, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Fairy Tail has been getting stronger but the verse gets so much hatred that nobody is willing to calc the newest feats.



There's always Red hero.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Piecesis said:


> There's always Red hero.



He's useless! His calcs are mostly inflated or mostly wrong


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Okay first off, Laxus * was * just dicking around. You can't just assume every attack a  character uses is one of their strongest. And a "serious beat down" doesn't equate to to town level durability. Jackal would only get TL if he took an attack on that level.....


jackal was taking attacks natsu roar and alike iirc.
even zero has a casual high end mcb+-small town level feat.(well, no one opposed to _that _rh scalling)
which base natsu tanks iirc
tartarus natsu not being able to perform such stuff with serious attack is bs.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 26, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I'm not going to discuss Erza's dura because her obd profile (before Tartarus) stated her DC and dura being town level
> 
> But now this, Jackal is multi-cityblock at dura since he took Natsu's attacks and kept fighting. So the attack that one-shoot Jackal should be at least multi-cityblock. And I said probably low end town level, probably is not surely
> 
> ...



If you ask me the verse needs to get faster before they're even considered Magi tier. 
Forget the HST. 

FT is hated because its shit.
But I can understand your reasoning. 
But at the same time, Hiro Mashima is the type of guy to draw building level blasts for a characters ultimate form. 

Remember Gajeel's first Iron Shadow roar? It didn't even crack the roof that he directed it at with Rogue. 
It was fucking weird.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2015)

> FT is hated because its shit.



Hated... haiz...

Dislike yes... Hate no...

True FT is shit but that isn't really the reason why no one is bothering with FT...
Or we wouldn't have stats for the like of Nabari no ou.. or somthing or even twilight... 


It's just everyone just got tired of FT... due to Red hero.... doing.... and such that no one has bother with it....


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 26, 2015)

Whats this about a red hero guy? 

Is he a Fairytard?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2015)

None of them have Haki how do they even touch Croc again? Or Enel? Of course I can possibly understand Natsu turning sand into glass...but what is his hottest burning feat?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2015)

Because there is a No limit Fallacy with, the logia expansion...


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Because there is a No limit Fallacy with, the logia expansion...



As far as I know they can't defeat any logia other than with hax or aoe. 

If they have that with higher DC good for them


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2015)

They are in Town to low City level range (Their attack also always have a large collateral damage) and Croc and Enel hasn't shown to be disperse that far


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> They are in Town to low City level range (Their attack also always have a large collateral damage) and Croc and Enel hasn't shown to be disperse that far



I can see that working for Natsu's roar but what does Erza have? 

I don't read FT :v

How far can logia's disperse anyways, and is every logia's dispersion treated differently as in far they could disperse?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2015)

> but what does Erza have?


Erza's attack has Aoe...




> and is every logia's dispersion treated differently as in far they could disperse?



It really depends on where they are in the ranking.. Also as for what I know their dispersal rate is shown to be different from each other.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 29, 2015)

erza has a couple of AOE attacks iirc
nothing on natsu tier unless you count shockwaves,tho.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> erza has a couple of AOE attacks iirc
> nothing on natsu tier unless you count shockwaves,tho.



I doubt shockwaves can damage logia :sweat  but the only Erza AOE attack I remember it's the "Photon Slicer" in her Morning Star armor


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 29, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I doubt shockwaves can damage logia :sweat  but the only Erza AOE attack I remember it's the "Photon Slicer" in her Morning Star armor


the shockwave from erza vs erza destroyed the floating island they were in yeilding high end town level for both of them


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> the shockwave from erza vs erza destroyed the floating island they were in yeilding high end town level for both of them



I think that was the Armadura Fairy; it would definitelly come in handy 

So she defeats Enel, Magellan and stops at who?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 29, 2015)

She couldn't defeat Magellan.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 29, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> She couldn't defeat Magellan.



She has ranged attacks so she doesn't need to touch him to defeat him


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 29, 2015)

He's fast enough to blitz her though, from the standard distance.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 29, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> He's fast enough to blitz her though, from the standard distance.



Flight Armor increases her speed  

Base Erza is probably around mach 51 but I have no way to say how much does this armor amp her speed; so Magellan is probably 2x faster than base Erza but as soon as she dons the Flight Armor I'm not sure who's faster


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 29, 2015)

......By an unquantifiable amount.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 29, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Flight Armor increases her speed
> 
> Base Erza is probably around mach 51 but I have no way to say how much does this armor amp her speed; so Magellan is probably 2x faster than base Erza but as soon as she dons the Flight Armor I'm not sure who's faster



How.....?

Fairy Tail was only around mach 9 or so last time I checked.......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> She couldn't defeat Magellan.





Warlordgab said:


> She has ranged attacks so she doesn't need to touch him to defeat him



 He does not exactly need her close either.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> How.....?
> 
> Fairy Tail was only around mach 9 or so last time I checked.......



Well, last time I checked (before Tartarus) one FT character got his speed calced at mach 51. I remember it was someone who's relatively at Erza's level


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 30, 2015)

That....was probably thrown out.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Well, last time I checked (before Tartarus) one FT character got his speed calced at mach 51. I remember it was someone who's relatively at Erza's level


you mean the dragons travel speed ?
it was thrown out and deleted because...reasons
you just remembered me that i should calc it with a rescalling from the continent,tho.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> you mean the dragons travel speed ?
> it was thrown out and deleted because...reasons
> you just remembered me that i should calc it with a rescalling from the continent,tho.



That's not the calc I'm talking about; I found the one I recalled it's Jellal's speed


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 30, 2015)

_Definitely_ thrown out.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> That's not the calc I'm talking about; I found the one I recalled it's Jellal's speed


the meteor speed ?
if so it doesn't apply to anyone as it is a very especific attack that no one reacted to.
if not i would appreciate the link


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> the meteor speed ?
> if so it doesn't apply to anyone as it is a very especific attack that no one reacted to.
> if not i would appreciate the link



I think Natsu reacted to that move; but he did it using Dragon Force. If that can't be scaled to anyone else, Natsu, Lucy and Erza only chance of winning is outlasting their opponents.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mach 51? Was this from Red Hero? 

I don't remember anything in FT being even Mach 10.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Mach 51? Was this from Red Hero?
> 
> I don't remember anything in FT being even Mach 10.



It wasn't XD (remember he's useless when it comes to judge and/or calc FT feats)

Jellal's meteor speed had two calcs one of them was Mach 30 and the other was Mach 51


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 30, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I think Natsu reacted to that move; but he did it using Dragon Force. If that can't be scaled to anyone else, Natsu, Lucy and Erza only chance of winning is outlasting their opponents.


jellal only used the meteor one time.
to oneshot oracion seis. (he also was going to use it against jura but, meh)
against natsu he used some weaker variations of his celestial magic
unless i'm misremembering something


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> jellal only used the meteor one time.
> to oneshot oracion seis. (he also was going to use it against jura but, meh)
> against natsu he used some weaker variations of his celestial magic
> unless i'm misremembering something



You're misremembering :sweat 

Actually Jellal used Meteor for the first time in chapter 96 against Natsu; in fact the chapter was named after the spell "Meteor" 

And he did use it against Jura, still he was shoot down by one of Jura's attacks (but not before setting up his next attack)


----------



## Alita (Mar 30, 2015)

The highest accepted calcs for FT have them in the low single digit hypersonic range. There are no accepted hypersonic+ calcs.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2015)

What are those characters sitting at stat wise


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

Byrd said:


> What are those characters sitting at stat wise



Natsu has small city level DC/dura in base, higher using Lightning Flame Dragon mode and/or Dragon Force

Lucy has large building to at least multi-cityblock level DC; and at least large building level dura

Erza is Town level at both DC and dura


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2015)

Natsu probably gets to Kuma before getting slap somewhere

Lucy might get past Enel... I dont know much of her summons so thats being generous

Erza I dont see getting past Magellan especially if he goes hard right away... Hell J pretty much will destroy her


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 30, 2015)

Natsu can defeat Hordy, most of Dofla's fighters (Se?or Pink, Gladius, Baby 5, Lao G). But I don't see him avoiding Kuma's "paw" :sweat

Lucy's Uranometria can defeat Enel, but since has CoO haki and higher DC is hard for me to see her beating Enel. However I think she can defeat Wyper, and some CP9 members (Kalifa, Blueno, Kumadori)

Erza has enough firepower to defeat Pacifistas, Franky and maybe Enel. But Magellan's speed and ultimate poison seem to be too much for her


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Didn't the strawhats + Supernovas have trouble defeating one pacifista? 

Does Natsu even get past Base Pre time skip Luffy with that horrid speed and inferior striking strength?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Natsu can defeat Hordy, most of Dofla's fighters (Se?or Pink, Gladius, Baby 5,* Lao G*). But I don't see him avoiding Kuma's "paw" :sweat
> 
> Lucy's Uranometria can defeat Enel, but since has CoO haki and higher DC is hard for me to see her beating Enel. However I think she can defeat Wyper, and some CP9 members (Kalifa, Blueno, Kumadori)
> 
> Erza has enough firepower to defeat Pacifistas, Franky and maybe Enel. But Magellan's speed and ultimate poison seem to be too much for her



Pretty sure Lao G would kick the shit out of Natsu.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2015)

> and inferior striking strength?



Er Natsu has superior striking strength than the pre-skip... he does have a horrid speed....


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 31, 2015)

In Dragon Force during the Tartaros arc a friend of mine told me his best striking feats were Multi-wall and street+ level concussive force. 

Not to mention I don't think I remember his striking going past Building+ level, The mansion knocking feat and the building shaving one when he was mad that Erza and Mira were captured. 

He could be wrong though.

Bottom line is I doubt any of them can get past Rob Lucci, Who is below a Pacifista. 

Hell, Even Kaku could blitz if bloodlusted. 

Enel stomps.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2015)

Er Natsu is town level...  so he gets to destroy the likes of Lucci, Enel and other character pre-skip who haven't shown to gain strength.... 

Post time-skip luffy is still in the town level range with a single attack bordering City level through EG.... By the time fishman island ended.....

Er Kaku can't blitz unless he is mach 200 - 300+

You need to be 2 times faster to blitz and every time a meter is added in that distance you need to multiply the speed 10 times

So unless Kaku is at mach 300+ he can't blitz someone at mach 14... at OBD starting distance...


----------



## Alita (Mar 31, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er Natsu is town level...  so he gets to destroy the likes of Lucci, Enel and other character pre-skip who haven't shown to gain strength....
> 
> Post time-skip luffy is still in the town level range with a single attack bordering City level through EG.... By the time fishman island ended.....
> 
> ...


Enel is town level as well, faster, has elemental dispersion, and has pre cog. I feel like some people are underestimating him here. If natsu does manage a victory against him it won't be without very high difficulty if at all.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not saying he wouldn't have a hard time. I'm saying his chance of winning is higher than losing..



> Enel is town level



Wasn't this limited to his raigou or something


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> In Dragon Force during the Tartaros arc a friend of mine told me his best striking feats were Multi-wall and street+ level concussive force.
> 
> Not to mention I don't think I remember his striking going past Building+ level, The mansion knocking feat and the building shaving one when he was mad that Erza and Mira were captured.
> 
> He could be wrong though.



That just proves how little both you and your friend know about these character's stats; Natsu striking strenght was GJ+ in base before Tartaros Arc. That's multi-cityblock+ and even though that's inferior to Erza's striking power, he had LFD to amp his power


----------



## Alita (Mar 31, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I'm not saying he wouldn't have a hard time. I'm saying his chance of winning is higher than losing..
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this limited to his raigou or something


It was his el thor. I don't know where the calc is though. Raigou was put at the high triple digit megatons range I believe.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Pretty sure Lao G would kick the shit out of Natsu.



Lao G is town level at DC/dura; that means he's outclassed by the small city level Natsu. Lao G only advantage is speed by since Natsu dura is higher he can outlast Lao G long enough to eventually defeat himutclassed by the small city level Natsu. Lao G only advantage is speed by since Natsu dura is higher he can outlast Lao G long enough to eventually defeat him


----------



## Alita (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Lao G is town level at DC/dura; that means he's outclassed by the small city level Natsu. Lao G only advantage is speed by since Natsu dura is higher he can outlast Lao G long enough to eventually defeat himutclassed by the small city level Natsu. Lao G only advantage is speed by since Natsu dura is higher he can outlast Lao G long enough to eventually defeat him


How do you get natsu at small city level for dura again?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> How do you get natsu at small city level for dura again?



Not only his current DC is small city level, but also during his 1-year training he proved to be evenly matched with Gildartz and that was before his latest timeskip power-up  now he's able to no-sell Bluenote's gravity powers


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2015)

Gildarts was jobbing in that match.... The fuck are you comparing him to natsu.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Gildarts was jobbing in that match.... The fuck are you comparing him to natsu.



Because unlike Gildartz who was evenly matched with Bluenote and it took him effort to fight that guy; Natsu one-shoot Bluenote with no effort


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2015)

When was bluenote equal to Gildarts?

Gildarts was maimed, (He lost an arm, a leg and a part of his stomach to Acnologia) when he fought bluenote... 

It just happens that Bluenote has an advantage due to his power over gravity... and gildarts still beat him.. at that condition..


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> When was bluenote equal to Gildarts?
> 
> Gildarts was maimed, (He lost an arm, a leg and a part of his stomach to Acnologia) when he fought bluenote...
> 
> It just happens that Bluenote has an advantage due to his power over gravity... and gildarts still beat him.. at that condition..



Your argument has no real weigth. Even if he was handicapped by his physical condition, he still was able to pull small city level DC. Current Gildartz still has the same physical handicap and yet he had enough power to split a town just by accidentally falling in the ground. His physical handicap doesn't reduce his stats, in fact all of his onscreen feats were done under the same physical condition.

As for the "gravity" handicap, as you explained it might have affected Gildartz, but it didn't affect Natsu. So the facts are Natsu no-sold Bluenote's gravity powers and one-shoot him with no effort, two feats Gildartz couldn't acomplish


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Not only his current DC is small city level, but also during his 1-year training he proved to be evenly matched with Gildartz and that was before his latest timeskip power-up  now he's able to no-sell Bluenote's gravity powers



You're going off of assumptions and some hype. 
Hiro Mashima is the type of guy to make a building level sized explosion for a characters most powerful form and Town level in base. 

Remember when Gajeel's Iron Shadow roar didn't even crack the roof he blasted it up on with Shadow Rogue. 

Or Jackal's curse K.O on Natsu with a super unimpressive explosion size compared to his original durability feats. 

Back when I did read it, I learned to laugh Hiro Mashima's "scaling" off


----------



## Alita (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Your argument has no real weigth. Even if he was handicapped by his physical condition, he still was able to pull small city level DC. Current Gildartz still has the same physical handicap and yet he had enough power to split a town just by accidentally falling in the ground. His physical handicap doesn't reduce his stats, in fact all of his onscreen feats were done under the same physical condition.
> 
> As for the "gravity" handicap, as you explained it might have affected Gildartz, but it didn't affect Natsu. So the facts are Natsu no-sold Bluenote's gravity powers and one-shoot him with no effort, two feats Gildartz couldn't acomplish


Wasn't gildarts in a weakened state when he fought bluenote though due to his and other FT members magic power being suppressed thanks to azuma's tree?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 31, 2015)

Mashima is mostly inconsistent mess and power of friendship.
But natsu vs  bluenote was a legit match to show off natsu new powers.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2015)

> Current Gildartz still has the same physical handicap and yet he had enough power to split a town just by accidentally falling in the ground.



This happened 3 months after they got trapped in the island. Which gives gildarts ample time to get used to his new limbs

While the island feat happened after Gildartz just got his temporary limbs...



> Wasn't gildarts in a weakened state when he fought bluenote though due to his and other FT members magic power being suppressed thanks to azuma's tree?



Yea, This too.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 31, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Wasn't gildarts in a weakened state when he fought bluenote though due to his and other FT members magic power being suppressed thanks to azuma's tree?


Not in the beggining,no.
Only after bluenote took a couple of bl punches (note was nearly killing cana,gil's daughter)  and clashed with him.
Which was not what happened against natsu.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> You're going off of assumptions and some hype.
> Hiro Mashima is the type of guy to make a building level sized explosion for a characters most powerful form and Town level in base.
> 
> Remember when Gajeel's Iron Shadow roar didn't even crack the roof he blasted it up on with Shadow Rogue.
> ...



It seems you don't know the difference between feats and hype, so I'll let you know:

Hype are claims regarding a character's power

Feat is what said character actually acomplish

So Gildartz pulled a small city DC and defeated Bluenote in battle, that's a feat; Natsu one-shoot Bluenote  with no effort, that's a better feat. Gildartz was affected by Bluenote's gravity but kept fighting, that's a feat; Natsu no-selling Bluenote's gravity, that's a better feat.


So feat > hype and Natsu is small city level in base.

Andjust for you guys to remember, Gildartz and Bluenote were evenly matched before Azuma got control of the Island power-giving tree

And an One Piece example; Whitebeard was weakened by his health and old age but that doewn't prevent us from claiming him to be above Don Chinjao (Island level) in dura and possibly in small country level in DC. Nonody questions Akainu stats saying WB was weaker when he attacked him


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2015)

Lao G and Gladius were causing town level attacks, and destory large portions of the plateaus left and right. 

Senor Pink can be powerscaled to them.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> It seems you don't know the difference between feats and hype, so I'll let you know:
> 
> Hype are claims regarding a character's power
> 
> ...





Didn't Gildarts have his magic taken away early on into that fight and manage to tank Bluenote with no magical energy in his body thus one shotting him out of nowhere when the juice came back? 

Bluenote's durability is like Multi city block
I'm not sure where small city base comes from when Bluenote got completely raped by one, Dunno where that scaling and feat is coming from either, Pardon the ignorance if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 31, 2015)

> Didn't Gildarts have his magic taken away early on into that fight and manage to tank Bluenote with no magical energy in his body thus one shotting him out of nowhere when the juice came back?


no one is saying bluenote is stronger than gildarts nor that bluenote is small city level


> Bluenote's durability is like Multi city block


he has town level feats by himself and was able to took bl punches from gildarts who has casual town level feats(granted gildarts 2 town level feats were made during his travels which possibly let him grow powerwise)


> I'm not sure where small city base comes from when Bluenote got completely raped by one, Dunno where that scaling and feat is coming from either, Pardon the ignorance if I'm wrong though.


it comes from the fact that that small city punch was made with gildarts all mighty after many bl hits failing to defeat him.
where natsu casually one shotted him.
saying that natsu is able to perform an attack similar to gildarts punch while serious is a given


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 31, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Lao G and Gladius were causing town level attacks, and destory large portions of the plateaus left and right.
> 
> Senor Pink can be powerscaled to them.



Senor Pink can't be powerscaled to them.Lao G and Gladius seemed to be above the other executives.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 1, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Wasn't this limited to his raigou or something



Enel is island level with raigou. Although there's a long prep for it


----------



## Tir (Apr 3, 2015)

> And an One Piece example; Whitebeard was weakened by his health and old age but that doewn't prevent us from claiming him to be above Don Chinjao (Island level) in dura and possibly in small country level in DC. Nonody questions Akainu stats saying WB was weaker when he attacked him


Bad example there bro. If it is OP, no one will question the double standard.

I do agree with Warlordgab. Natsu's feat is so much better than Gildartz's was.



> You're going off of assumptions and some hype.
> Hiro Mashima is the type of guy to make a building level sized explosion for a characters most powerful form and Town level in base.
> 
> Remember when Gajeel's Iron Shadow roar didn't even crack the roof he blasted it up on with Shadow Rogue.
> ...


Lol, you don't see world breaking punch from DBZ charas, but their punch actually pack more power than Kamehameha.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

So what's being argued here?



Tir said:


> Lol, you don't see world breaking punch from DBZ charas, but their punch actually pack more power than Kamehameha.



Bullshit. When was this stated?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Bullshit. When was this stated?


are you for real ?
it doesn't need to be stated as soon as dodoria can casually rip through namekuseijins way stronger than raditz who no sold piccolo small planet buster ki blast we are talking about more than solid planetary level strikes feats.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> are you for real ?
> it doesn't need to be stated as soon as dodoria can casually rip through namekuseijins way stronger than raditz who no sold piccolo small planet buster ki blast we are talking about more than solid planetary level strikes feats.



How does any of that prove that DBZ characters throw planetbusting punches? Just because you can blow up a planet with a energy blast doesn't mean you can also smack a hole through it with your fist.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 3, 2015)

> How does any of that prove that DBZ characters throw planetbusting punches? Just because you can blow up a planet with a energy blast doesn't mean you can also smack a hole through it with your fist.



 they can't blow a planet with their fist...

They can hurt someone with a planet level durability with their fist.

There's a fucking difference between the two...

That's what we have been saying..


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> they can't blow a planet with their fist...
> 
> They can hurt someone with a planet level durability with their fist.
> 
> ...



I'm well aware that they can hurt someone like freiza or cell with their punches. You know there's more than one kind of durability right? There is a difference between blunt force durability and magic/energy durability.

Show me one instance of someone throwing a punch with the same power as a planetbusting kamahamaha. If they could use the same power with their fist, the hell would they even bother with attack like galic gun?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 3, 2015)

> blunt force durability and energy durability.



You need to prove that this shit exist


This is the whole fucking basis of the Dual durability no one has been able to prove...



> If they could use the same power with their fist, the hell would they even bother with attack like galic gun?



Range, and AoE there's also the flight speed of the blast which the character didn't need to traverse.... 

Seriously..... 

Also we know that their strongest Ki blast is superior to their fist.

Doesn't mean their physical punches are that much weaker... 




> blunt force durability and energy durability.



Also Durability is durability..

Blunt force is no different from explosive force or even piercing or a shock wave or heat damage or other shit as you guys had believed.... the only differences they have is how the energy is transferred to the targeted area or person...



> Magic



Magic is an ability you need a resistance depending on how it works..

So that's totally different from an Energy or physical attack so there's no point in grouping it with the other two


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxve said:


> I'm well aware that they can hurt someone like freiza or cell with their punches. You know there's more than one kind of durability right? There is a difference between blunt force durability and magic/energy durability.
> 
> Show me one instance of someone throwing a punch with the same power as a planetbusting kamahamaha. If they could use the same power with their fist, the hell would they even bother with attack like galic gun?


oh god you are actually this dumb.
if you can tank a planet level attack and be pierced by a punch then unless the whole feat is an outlier this punch that pierced you is planet level.
also good work ignoring how dbz characters bitchslappes planet level ki blast all the time even the ones that were stated to be planet level


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You need to prove that this shit exist
> 
> 
> This is the whole fucking basis of the Dual durability no one has been able to prove...



Black Beetle's scarab armor from young justice comes to mind as does Oonki (old stone Kage from naruto. Survived that meteor blunt force impact. Yet wouldn't survive a biju dama).





> Range, and AoE there's also the flight speed of the blast which the character didn't need to traverse....
> 
> Seriously.....
> 
> ...



If you can use the same amount of force as a kamahama compacted into something as a small as a fist, the attack would usually be even greater unless it was a special case or inconsistency.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Black Beetle's scarab armor from young justice comes to mind as does Oonki (old stone Kage from naruto. Survived that meteor blunt force impact. Yet wouldn't survive a biju dama).



That's easy to answer; if he could survive a meteor but not a Bijudama, that means the Bijudama had more destructive power than the meteor. You don't even have to think much to reach such conclusion

As for the other half of your argument; I didn't get it


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 3, 2015)

> the attack would usually be even greater unless it was a special case or inconsistency



Why would it be greater.... The energy is the same it just ends up to be more concentrated.... So again why would it be greater? 



> Survived that meteor blunt force impact.



He survive it because he lessened the weight of the meteor...



> Yet wouldn't survive a biju dama)



The energy produce by the Juubi's Bijudama >>>> Madara's Meteor...

We have cases of characters surviving a regular bijuudama.

Third Raikage for example seriously... 


Also why are you comparing the DBZ to Nardo?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> That's easy to answer; if he could survive a meteor but not a Bijudama, that means the Bijudama had more destructive power than the meteor. You don't even have to think much to reach such conclusion
> 
> As for the other half of your argument; I didn't get it



Yet both meteors landed on top of him and the shockwave killed some of the ninjas, yet he was one of the survivors. And that impact caused a quake/tremor that was felt as far away as the ninja alliance headquarters. I've yet to see a biju dama from a biju being felt that far away......



shade0180 said:


> Why would it be greater.... The energy is the same it just ends up to be more concentrated.... So again why would it be greater?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said biju dama as in biju. The Juubi's not a biju. They are part of her (Kaguya). Still, I'll take the blame for not specifying.

Was it ever proved that the 3rd ever actually got hit with it? I'm really asking cause I don't know. Last I heard it was just assumed that both him and the eight tails passed out before they got off their attacks ( basically the biju dama dispaded and disappeared before it went off).

Honestly I was just responding to Tir who stated that DBZ characters punch each other with the same power as a kamahama and the planet doesn't explode when they hit each other.......


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 3, 2015)

> Was it ever proved that the 3rd ever actually got hit with it? I'm really asking cause I don't know. Last I heard it was just assumed that both him and the eight tails passed out before they got off their attacks ( basically the biju dama dispaded and disappeared before it went off).



It was already discussed in another thread.. and yes 8 tail went full powered against A the 3rd Raikage...



> Honestly I was just responding to Tir who stated that DBZ characters punch each other with the same power as a kamahama and the planet doesn't explode when they hit each other.......



They do punch each other with equal power or superior power to a Kamehameha..


----------



## Tir (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxve said:


> I'm well aware that they can hurt someone like freiza or cell with their punches. You know there's more than one kind of durability right? There is a difference between blunt force durability and magic/energy durability.




Let's list all kind of durability!!
1. Blunt force durability.
2. Striking durability.
3. Magic durability.
4. Energy durability.
5. Poison durability.
6. Piercing durability
7. Cut durability.
8. Hax durability

I think I missed some, can someone  please make a list for me?


----------



## Tir (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Yet both meteors landed on top of him and the shockwave killed some of the ninjas, yet he was one of the survivors. And that impact caused a quake/tremor that was felt as far away as the ninja alliance headquarters. I've yet to see a biju dama from a biju being felt that far away......



Dude, that meteor thingy was stated to be weaker than PS. PS is about as powerful as a Bijuu. Bijuudama being weaker than the meteor? Bullshit. 
and yes, there is a reason why no shinobi was present when Bijuudama was fired off. Total annihilation.



> Was it ever proved that the 3rd ever actually got hit with it? I'm really asking cause I don't know. Last I heard it was just assumed that both him and the eight tails passed out before they got off their attacks ( basically the biju dama dispaded and disappeared before it went off).



BD should have been exploded. The same thing happen when Naruto fought Pain. KN6 BB exploded due to something2.



> Honestly I was just responding to Tir who stated that DBZ characters punch each other with the same power as a kamahama and the planet doesn't explode when they hit each other.......


They didn't hit the planet so of course the planet didn't explode .   I'll tell you this. NarutoZ was able to fucking stop an attack that split the moon in half with his barehand. But then you don't see him destroy the world with that hand.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It was already discuss in another thread.. and yes 8 tailed went full powered against A the 3rd Raikage...



Actually the 3rd Raikage wasn't A. And I know that they went at it for like a day or something but it was never said in manga that Hacibi ever got the attack off before he passed out. What thread was it?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 3, 2015)

> Let's list all kind of durability!!
> 1. Blunt force durability. - same shit as 2
> 2. Striking durability. - same shit as 1
> 3. Magic durability. - some form of resistance needed depending on how it works
> ...



..........




> Actually the 3rd Raikage wasn't A



...Actually he is A because every raikage is named A



Did you even read or watch the manga/anime?


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 3, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Honestly I was just responding to Tir who stated that DBZ characters punch each other with the same power as a kamahama and the planet doesn't explode when they hit each other



Wow! I think I've debated against you before; I can't believe you're still this dumb

I'll give an example; Megaman Zero survives a nuke, but he gets hurt by enemies' strikes, why? Because his enemies strikes hold more power than said nuke. There's no explosion but the "energy" of such strikes is still greater than the nuke


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2015)

...What makes you guys think that just because they can shoot planetbusting Kai blasts that their punches are at the same level? Next thing you know you guys are going to tell me that DBZ characters are star level (okay Bills might be).

Did the OBD rules change or something? Cause this " DBZ planetbusting punches" thing never flew around here before. I recall making the same case of them being able to do this and getting chewed out for it in an iron man thread......

@Warlordgab  No I'm not stupid


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2015)

> " DBZ planetbusting punches"




It is not a fucking planet busting punches... Can't you get that into your head..

It is fucking punches that can hurt character with planet level durability...

There's is a fucking difference between this two things...



> thing never flew around here before.



It still didn't flew because DBZ cannot bust a planet with a punch..

They can hurt someone as durable as a planet... 



> .What makes you guys think that just because they can shoot planetbusting Kai blasts that their punches are at the same level? Next thing you know you guys are going to tell me that DBZ characters are star level (okay Bills might be).



Because they can hurt characters with Fucking planet level durability .... 

That doesn't mean they can bust a planet with a fucking punch are you that dumb to not get the concept when they are spelled out to you literally...



> Next thing you know you guys are going to tell me that DBZ characters are star level



As a matter of fact DBZ is star level. Due to kid buu,

 you're dumb


----------



## Foxve (Apr 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It is not a fucking planet busting punches... Can't you get that into your head..
> 
> It is fucking punches that can hurt character with planet level durability...
> 
> There's is a fucking difference between this two things...



Yes I know the gotdamn difference. Once again, was responding to Tir who made that kamahama planetbusting punch statement.....

And I don't watch every episode of Naruto, just read the manga. Don't remember any chapter aside from the tag team partner one about the A and B lariat. Didn't think that was his actual name.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 4, 2015)

Foxve said:


> ...What makes you guys think that just because they can shoot planetbusting Kai blasts that their punches are at the same level? Next thing you know you guys are going to tell me that DBZ characters are star level (okay Bills might be).
> 
> Did the OBD rules change or something? Cause this " DBZ planetbusting punches" thing never flew around here before. I recall making the same case of them being able to do this and getting chewed out for it in an iron man thread......
> 
> @Warlordgab  No I'm not stupid



Well, Gohan killed Cell Jrs with his bare hands; and these creatures had Frieza's genetic material, that's why we can say a Cell Jr is probably as durable or even more durable than Frieza, someone who  has Large Planet level dura; so if Gohan killed someone with plaet level dura using his bare hands, his striking strength should be around planet level

As for Starbusting DBZ, as of Buu saga most powerful characters were calced as small star busters. Bills from "Battle of the Gods" blew up two suns in the "Revival of F" manga, not to mention in his debut he was confirmmed to have Solar System level DC. So starbusting is nothing special in DBZ now

Right now you've been unable to provide us a solid reason to believe DBZ top tiers can't throw planet level punches


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2015)

> Don't remember any chapter aside from the tag team partner one about the A and B lariat. Didn't think that was his actual name.



The info is in the manga. I don't watch the anime too.



> kamahama planetbusting punch statement.....



Tir Didn't claim that the punches can Destroy planet..



			
				tir said:
			
		

> Lol, *you don't see world breaking punch from DB*Z charas, but their punch actually pack more power than Kamehameha.



No planet busting mentioned there.. 

He even said that you don't see a punch that break a planet...

 

so what are you debating about here when tir never claimed what you are pinning on him


----------



## Foxve (Apr 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> As a matter of fact DBZ is star level. Due to kid buu,
> 
> you're dumb



When did he get that upgrade? And don't say he always had it cause he was never star level in the OBD before.....


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2015)

He was star level since 2012 or something go to the blogs.

Small Star... nonetheless it is still star level..





here's the link

It is early 2013... 

:sshero


----------



## Foxve (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay I apologize. I misread Tir's post my fault. 

It also seems that things have changed if kid buu is star level now. Can I see the calc?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2015)

I just edited my earlier post...


----------



## Foxve (Apr 4, 2015)

As reparations I shall rep the 3 I debated against. 

This shit happens when you don't  frequent the OBD at least once every month


----------



## Tir (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice to see it cleared up. I admit I am terrible when it comes to explaining what I have in mind.


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tir said:


> Bad example there bro. If it is OP, no one will question the double standard.
> 
> I do agree with Warlordgab. Natsu's feat is so much better than Gildartz's was.
> 
> ...



That doesn't at all explain roof level Gajeel and building durability Natsu lol.

Hell even the Celestial Spirit King's mighty "Galaxia Blade"'s vertical slash was barely above the trees. 
A.K.A a poor man's Mugetsu.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2015)

again with low end shit... Why do you guys keep grasping at straws with this...


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 4, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> That doesn't at all explain roof level Gajeel and building durability Natsu lol.
> 
> Hell even the Celestial Spirit King's mighty "Galaxia Blade"'s vertical slash was barely above the trees.
> A.K.A a poor man's Mugetsu.



It's like trying to reason with a kindergarden kid...

Following your logic characters like Rob Lucci are wall level; and Goku is mountain level. Why?

Rob Lucci Ultimate attack despite hurting Luffy badly, it barely broke a wall. Does that mean Lucci has wall level attack and/or Luffy has wall level dura? Goku's Kamehameha wave produced a mountain sized explosion when he attacked Bills, does that mean Goku's attack wasn't at least a starbusting wave?

Your "logic" flaw is ignoring character's stats and/or capabilities prior to your dear "low ends"


----------

